# كورس pmi فيديو وكمان pdf هدية ضيف



## شهاب الحق (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا ضيف من قسم الهندسة المدنية وهديتى لهذا القسم كورس كامل لل PMI عبارة عن PDF وفيديو وفى رابط واحد كمان ... لقد قرات نفس الموضوع وهو مثبت لاحد الزملاء اصحاب البيت ولكنى ضيف وهذه هديتى فاثرت ان تكون منفصلة رغم انها تكمل نفس الموضوع اعلاه ... فان ضمتوه لنفس الموضوع فلا حرج فهذه هديتكم .
الرابط http://www.4shared.com/file/104204443/f179a7e/pmi-course.html


والله المستعان


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (9 مايو 2009)

تسلم ايدك 

والف شكر لهديتك الثرية


----------



## أبوالنصر (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (9 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mustafasas (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شاكرين لك


----------



## حامد الجمال (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
...............


----------



## xxghostxx (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا كثييييييير.....جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## anwerbasha (18 مايو 2009)

مشكووووور
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## saad albandar (18 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا مع كل التقدير لجهودك ليستفيد الجميع وجزاك الله كل خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية


----------



## ابن العميد (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وشكرا علي الاضافة


----------



## عادل الفيصل (19 مايو 2009)

الف الف شكر لك ايها الاخ العزيز على الهدية وفقك الله


----------



## Eng.islam gammall (19 مايو 2009)

تشكرات يا بشمهندسسسسسسسس


----------



## kenedy (20 مايو 2009)

الله يعافيك ماقصرت على جهودك ...جاري التحميل


----------



## abdullah1341 (20 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد عادل عيد (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا أخي


----------



## khalid goher (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور كتير و الله ما قصرت


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (22 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور و جاري التحميل


----------



## tamimax (22 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك , جهد يذكر فيشكر


----------



## مهندس حسن (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا شاكراً


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (24 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر
وانت لست ضيفا بل من اصحاب البيت
كل المهندسين هنا اصحاب البيت


----------



## يوسف أديب فكري (26 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جهد عظيم و مادة مفيدة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اله خيرا مهندس شهاب ومع مزيد من التقدم


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود 00000


----------



## saryadel (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا

بس الشرح علي إصدار رقم 4 أم 3


----------



## مهندس احمدسمير (26 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد سيد حنفى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## lateef (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا جزيلا لجهودكم العظيمة


----------



## يسرى191 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

The file link that you requested is not validNOT VALID 
اخى الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى


----------



## mohammedsharaby (11 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ايمن حسين (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamad b (31 مايو 2013)

الرابط لم يعمل وشكرا لك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 يونيو 2013)

برجاء رفع الرابط مرة اخرى ليتم الاستفادة


----------



## mrbah (5 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (11 يونيو 2013)

برجاء رفع الرابط مرة اخرى ليتم الاستفادة


----------

